# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Film knackt die 1-Milliarde-Marke



## AndreLinken (16. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Film knackt die 1-Milliarde-Marke* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Film knackt die 1-Milliarde-Marke*


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2020)

Dass sich der Film für Disney finanziell lohnen wird, war natürlich klar.
Dennoch ist das Einspielergebnis imo enttäuschend. Star Wars ist einer der stärksten Marken dieser Welt - da hat man sich sicher mehr Hype gewünscht. Endgame hat die Milliarde an nur einem Wochenende geknackt (!). 
Episode 7 hatte ja sogar noch den gewünschten Hype. Episode 8 hat dann 700 Millionen weniger eingespielt. Und aktuell sieht es so aus als würde Episode 9 nochmal ein wenig darunter landen. Beweis dafür letztendlich, dass ein Großteil des Publikums aufgrund der mangelnden Qualität Interesse verloren hat.


----------



## devilsreject (16. Januar 2020)

Endgame hatte aber nicht das Problem sich 2 vorherigen Triologien stellen zu müssen. Insgesamt kam die neue Triologie nicht allzu gut bei den Zuschauern an. Ich glaube auch das in der heutigen Zeit StarWars nicht mehr so eine Faszination hervorruft wie bei den Generationen zuvor. 

Das hat man schon gemerkt als die Triologie rund um Anakin/DarthVader erschien, da war die Kritik auch groß und hält sich in Teilen heute noch. 

Klar ist, StarWars begeistert auch heute noch und StarWars wird auch morgen noch begeistern allerdings der Riesenhype ist schlicht vorbei. Dafür ist die Vielfalt an Filmen und Serien heute auch einfach zu hoch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Januar 2020)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Endgame hatte aber nicht das Problem sich 2 vorherigen Triologien stellen zu müssen.



Ist natürlich nicht eins zu eins zu vergleichen, aber auch Endgame war der Abschluss einer Saga, die über mehrere Jahre aufgebaut wurde und hat nicht nur finanziell eingeschlagen, sondern ist auch beim Publikum extrem positiv angekommen. 



> Ich glaube auch das in der heutigen Zeit StarWars nicht mehr so eine Faszination hervorruft wie bei den Generationen zuvor.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, weil TFA die 2 Milliarden-Grenze geknackt hat. Mit der richtigen Qualität hätte man die Faszination am Laufen halten können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2020)

Wenn man die Trilogie im Gesamtspielergebnis betrachtet hat sie widerum mehr Kinobesucher angezogen als seinerzeit die Prequel-Reihe. Selbst wenn man die Inflation einrechnet.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Januar 2020)

AndreLinken schrieb:


> Demnach konnte die aktuelle Star-Wars-Episode vor kurzem die Marke von einer Milliarde Dollar an Umsatz erreichen. Damit gelang dem Film gleichzeitig der Sprung in die Top 50 der bisher erfolgreichsten Filme überhaupt.



Jo aber nur der Sprung in die nichtssagende nicht-inflationsbereinigte Liste.
Ich bin mir sicher ein deutscher Film zum Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges müßte dann ja auch an der Spitze stehen.
Wenn schon ein Brot Millionen gekostet hat, müßte ein Kinofilm ja Billiarden eingebracht haben. 
Hier eine grobe Liste der Top 50 inflationsbereinigt:
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls026442468/


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2020)

Ähm Du meinst wohl eher nach dem 1. WK. Inflation usw. Die war in Deutschland von 1919 bis 1923.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Trilogie im Gesamtspielergebnis betrachtet hat sie wiederum mehr Kinobesucher angezogen als seinerzeit die Prequel-Reihe. Selbst wenn man die Inflation einrechnet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Star Wars - Episode VII
Worldwide Box Office: $2.173 billion
Star Wars - Episode VIII
Worldwide Box Office: $1.332 billion
Star Wars - Episode IX
Worldwide Box Office: $1.001 billion (nicht-inflationsbereinigt und 4 Wochen am Laufen)
=4,506 Milliarden Dollar

Star Wars: Episode I
Worldwide Box Office: $1.789 billion $
Star Wars Episode III
Worldwide Box Office: $1.189 billion
Star Wars Episode II
Worldwide Box Office: $1.000 billion
=3,978 Milliarden Dollar

Mehr Einnahmen ja, aber insgesamt schon erbärmlich wenig Mehreinnahmen im Vergleich...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm Du meinst wohl eher nach dem 1. WK. Inflation usw. Die war in Deutschland von 1919 bis 1923.



 Mea Culpa...setzen 6.
Das kommt davon wenn man im Hintergrund die Flimmerkiste an hat und auf N24 Doku irgendwas über versenkte Kriegsschiffe im 2 Weltkrieg läuft - da arbeitet das Unterbewußtsein mit.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Januar 2020)

Lach*. Alles ok.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Trilogie im Gesamtspielergebnis betrachtet hat sie widerum mehr Kinobesucher angezogen als seinerzeit die Prequel-Reihe. Selbst wenn man die Inflation einrechnet.


Daas läßt sich aber arg schlecht vergleichen.
Wenn ich da nur an Filmlaufzeiten von mehreren dutzend Wochen, veränderte Gewohnheiten und Millenials den das Geld so locker wie nie sitzt denke ...


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (16. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Mea Culpa...setzen 6.
> Das kommt davon wenn man im Hintergrund die Flimmerkiste an hat und auf N24 Doku irgendwas über versenkte Kriegsschiffe im 2 Weltkrieg läuft - da arbeitet das Unterbewußtsein mit.



Zitat Stan Laurel: "Gleich gibts ne Schlägerei"


----------



## weenschen (17. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Jo aber nur der Sprung in die nichtssagende nicht-inflationsbereinigte Liste.
> Ich bin mir sicher ein deutscher Film zum Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges müßte dann ja auch an der Spitze stehen.
> Wenn schon ein Brot Millionen gekostet hat, müßte ein Kinofilm ja Billiarden eingebracht haben.
> Hier eine grobe Liste der Top 50 inflationsbereinigt:
> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls026442468/



Ähm, es gibt da einen Unterschied zwischen einer natürlichen Inflation über große Zeiträume durch Teuerung über selbige und einer Inflation, wenn ein Staat oder System Bankrott ist und die Währung entwertet wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Star Wars: Episode I
> Worldwide Box Office: $1.789 billion $


Diese Zahl stimmt nicht. Laut Wiki eher bei 1.439 billion. Das würde auch eher im Verhältnis zu EP1+2 passen, EP1 hatte niemals ein gegenüber EP3 um 50% höheres Einspielergebnis erzielt.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Januar 2020)

weenschen schrieb:


> Ähm, es gibt da einen Unterschied zwischen einer natürlichen Inflation über große Zeiträume durch Teuerung über selbige und einer Inflation, wenn ein Staat oder System Bankrott ist und die Währung entwertet wird.



Nein! Doch! Oh!
Dir ist aber schon bewußt, was ich mit meinem Kommentar eigentlich bezwecken wollte?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (17. Januar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Diese Zahl stimmt nicht. Laut Wiki eher bei 1.439 billion. Das würde auch eher im Verhältnis zu EP1+2 passen, EP1 hatte niemals ein gegenüber EP3 um 50% höheres Einspielergebnis erzielt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Natürlich stimmt die Zahl. 
1.439 billion? 
In Euro oder Pfund?
Sorry, aber das ist einfach rechnerisch schon unmöglich, wenn man vom Jahr 1999 und Einnahmen von einer Milliarde und siebenundzwanzig Millionen Dollar zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausgeht.
Selbst jeder einfache Inflationskalkulator auf US Dollar Basis (der nicht die weltweiten Einnahmen berücksichtigt und die entsprechende Inflation je Währung) kommt mit dieser Zahl auf rund eine Milliarde und sechshundert Millionen Dollar.
So hat Episode I natürlich ein um 50% höheres Ergebnis inflationsbereinigt eingefahren als Episode 3 (da liegen auch wieder 6 Jahre dazischen mit einer Inflation von rund 25% )
Ich würde gerne diesen Wikiartikel sehen, damit ich mal die Quellenverlinkung überprüfen kann.
imdb jedenfalls geht von ~1.725-1.75 Billion $ aus (Platz 20): https://www.imdb.com/list/ls026442468/


----------

